

U.S. Chamber joins fight against new cigarette warnings - gaitdoctor
http://www.bizjournals.com/triad/news/2012/01/31/us-chamber-joins-fight-against-new.html?ana=yfcpc
WHAT'S THAT TELL YA ABOUT OUR BUSINESS COMMUNITY
======
gaitdoctor
THIS POST SHOULD CONFIRM FOR EVERYONE, THE BUSINESS WORLD AND GOVERNMENT JUST
DOESN'T GIVE A S--T. GOVERNMENT IS COLLECT GOOD TAX MONIES, INVESTORS ARE
MAKING MONEY, AND THE AVERAGE GUY CAN NOT AFFORD HEALTH CARE. YEA, I KNOW, NO
ONE IS FORCING THEM TO SMOKE. GIVE ME A BREAK.

